# Help Needed TKO Track



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

O.K. I am attempting to assemble my TKO track but I seem to be failing the idiot test. When I attempt to connect two sections and insert the pins they keep popping out no matter what I do. Is there a trick to inserting the pins? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn't have a problem with my TKO. They just went in.

Orient the pin such that the opening is facing up. Use a large screwdriver to push the pin into the slot and make sure that the pin is bottomed in the slot. Make sure that the screwdriver does not go into the slot and try to expand the pin. To prevent rust in the socket I coated my pins (and the power tap wires) in a corrosion preventing grease before assembly.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Many thanks


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

How bout a picture of the track?


----------

